# I Will See You



## anicole (Jan 10, 2006)

So, Aprilraven suggested I post this ... and I'm a bit nervous. It's hard to put something out for others to see ...  

Though the verse is an original, the flag is just a simple piece of clip art (that I am in NO WAY trying to take credit for), but I'm hoping to get some real flag shots and do a little series.

I did this for my Ranger Bound buddy and for Knot Fan. They're both leaving in a matter of weeks and I just wanted them both to know that they will be thought of often. :heart: 

Sorry for the size ... I'm not adept yet at resizing! (any advice appreciated) :blushing: 

Thanks for looking.

Okay ... (deep breath ...) here goes:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 10, 2006)

That's beautiful!


----------



## anicole (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks verbal ... means much coming from you!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 10, 2006)

see pallie...its beautiful...brings tears to my eyes... i so love this..so will knot head...i mean knotfan...

my daddy would have loved it, too....

thanks nicole....love ya for it...if it touches no one else, it touched me.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 10, 2006)

Soooo glad you posted it.  Dont hide stuff like this anicole.  It is stunning.   I Love it.!!!


----------



## anicole (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys ... :hugs:


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2006)

It's obvious this came straight from the heart. I have no doubt they'll love it!  

And I agree with Chiller - don't hide that light of yours under a bushel.


----------



## anicole (Jan 12, 2006)

thank you terri ... I'm working on putting things out for feedback.  This forum has certainly inspired me and given me a world of people for sounding boards.


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 12, 2006)

Words are a powerful "tool" and you definately "hammered" me with yours.
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## anicole (Jan 13, 2006)

weeping widow said:
			
		

> Words are a powerful "tool" and you definately "hammered" me with yours.
> Keep up the good work!!


 
Thanks, Wids ... (Ravie has a nickname ... so do you!).  Nice to see ya, btw ... ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Jan 13, 2006)

That is not only beautiful but powerful!  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 27, 2006)

hey, where's the artwork or did i see this in a PM?


----------

